# Ceratomantis saussurii



## drizzt (Apr 14, 2007)

Ceratomantis saussuri

















Sibylla pretiosa, the queen!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 14, 2007)

Cool looking mantis. Nice photos!


----------



## skinnylegs (Apr 15, 2007)

nice mantids.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2007)

8) Those are so neat!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow!!! :shock:  

How big are those?


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

And how old are they at that size?


----------



## wuwu (Apr 18, 2007)

both species are relatively small, but the c. sausssuri is the smaller of the two. it grows to about a lil over an inch. s. pretiosas are around 2 inches, but they're very skinny.


----------



## Jenn (Apr 21, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------

